# 13-14 Allroad Reliability?



## Fairjefff1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi - I am brand new to the forum and Audi. I am seriously considering an 2013 or 14 Allroad (50-65k miles) for my daily driver/work vehicle. This car would see 20-80 stop and go city miles with highway sprinkled in (I run a paintless dent repair service). The trunk area would be full of dent tools with additional tools in a roof cargo box. I'm on the fence between a VW Sportwagen TDI/manual trans or an Allroad. I really like the Allroad but concerned about the overall reliability. Please share any experiences, opinions, insights if this a viable option or not. Thanks


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

Well... I'm hoping for reliable because I just got a 2013 Allroad with 25k on the odometer. She's destined to see about 15k a year 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Fairjefff1 said:


> Hi - I am brand new to the forum and Audi. I am seriously considering an 2013 or 14 Allroad (50-65k miles) for my daily driver/work vehicle. This car would see 20-80 stop and go city miles with highway sprinkled in (I run a paintless dent repair service). The trunk area would be full of dent tools with additional tools in a roof cargo box. I'm on the fence between a VW Sportwagen TDI/manual trans or an Allroad. I really like the Allroad but concerned about the overall reliability. Please share any experiences, opinions, insights if this a viable option or not. Thanks


This comes a little late, so maybe you already bought your car... but have you considered the A3 sportback? Since you're looking at used, I thought maybe you might want to consider it. 2012 was the last year of the petrol version and 2013 for the TDI. If you live in an area where you really don't need AWD, consider the A3. They can be very reliable cars if taken care of on a regular (but not obsessive) basis. There are periodically 2012 A3's listed for sale with the mileage you specified or even less, and you'd likely pay less than an Allroad. The Allroad is a slower vehicle and actually has slightly less interior cargo space.


----------

